#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по краткой практике Хеваджры

## HansQu

В книге "Ясная суть прочтения садханы одиночного Хеваджры"
при описании Хеваджры говорится (стр. 11-12) :

"В глазах у него - Ваджра неведения (Мохаваджра)
в ушах - Ваджра гнева (Двешаваджра)
в носу - Ваджра жадности (Мацарьяваджра)

... и т.д...

в сердце - Ваджра сознания (Читтаваджра)"

В то время как Сакья Тризин Ринпоче на посвящении Хеваджры
в Кунпенлинге в 2010 году (и книга тоже отттуда же) в этом месте говорил
о богинях : "..все они являются богинями с одним ликом и двумя руками,
они нагие, в руках держат изогнутый нож и капалу... 6 органов чувств плюс богини, которые  находятся в теле, речи и уме, таким образом девять богинь.."

Непонятно, все-таки ваджры или богини ? И что это такое - ваджра неведения, ваджра гнева, ваджра жадности ? Или, в другом случае, богиня гнева, богиня зависти, богиня неведения? Как правильно и какой смысл в это вкладывается?

Спасибо!

----------


## Aion

> И что это такое - ваджра неведения, ваджра гнева, ваджра жадности ?


Другой вариант перевода:


> Глаз становится белой ваджра-матерью неведения.
> Ухо становится тёмно-зелёной ваджра-матерью гнева.
> Нос становится жёлтой ваджра-матерью тупости.
> Рот становится красной ваджра-матерью жадности.
> Лоб становится светло-зелёной ваджра-матерью ревности.
> Сердце становится чёрной Бхагавати Лишённой Эго.
> Слог ОМ на макушке становится ваджрой с белым телом.
> Слог АХ в горле становится ваджрой с красной речью.
> Слог ХУМ в сердце становится ваджрой с чёрным умом.


Хеваджра: справочная информация.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.05.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> http://spiralinside.narod.ru/Hevajraintro.htm


Это проходимец, а не учитель.
After a meeting in November 1996 with the Dalai Lama and a meeting with the 100th Ganden Tri Rinpoche, Lu asserted that both the Dalai Lama and Ganden Tripa Rinpoche had endorsed him as an authority in Tibetan Buddhism. This was rebutted by sources close to the Dalai Lama in Dharamsala, who asserted that it was merely an individual meeting. His claims that he has millions of disciples have also been heavily questioned by Tibetan sources, as well as his claim to have attained lineage from various Tibetan lineages. The source also dismissed claims made by Lu that he had been afforded an audience of between 1500 and 2000 lamas upon a 1996 visit to Tibet and India. Since then, Tibetan monasteries have been advised to avoid contact with Lu, so as to diminish the possibility that they could be misrepresented for his own benefit. ("The Buddha as a Grand Master". New Delhi: Tibetan Review. March 1997. pp. 16)

----------

Dondhup (29.05.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Это проходимец, а не учитель.


Речь не об учителе, а о другом варианте перевода.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В книге "Ясная суть прочтения садханы одиночного Хеваджры"
> при описании Хеваджры говорится (стр. 11-12) :
> "В глазах у него - Ваджра неведения (Мохаваджра)
> в ушах - Ваджра гнева (Двешаваджра)
> в носу - Ваджра жадности (Мацарьяваджра)


иногда в названии божеств встречается слово ваджр. Например - Ваджрасаттва. Это обычное и сравнительно частое явление. Иногда переводчики переводят полностью имя, не пытаясь разобраться что является собственно именем. Например такое имя как Сурьягарбха можно перевести конечно как Сердце Солнца, но звучать будет несколько странно

For Dondhup:
Особенности перевода можно вполне разъяснять и в открытых форумах. В этом ничего страшного нет. Переставайте быть фанатиком.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.05.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Речь не об учителе, а о другом варианте перевода.


_Врянды_ от этого мошенника — и читать смысла нет.

----------


## Aion

> _Врянды_ от этого мошенника — и читать смысла нет.


И каков Ваш вариант ответа на вопрос топикстартера?  :Cool:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Скорее всего не глаз становится тем-то, а в глазах у него - такое то божество. Не ваджра, а божество по имени ...ваджра. Божество злости. Значит основная функция его это работа с эмоцией злость. Не так что божество просто так злится, а есть глубокий смысл. Трансформация злости в чистую энергию. Когда у практика вдруг появляется злость, он умело отделяет саму эту эмоцию от энергии этой эмоции. Остается только энергия чистая, которая направляется в чистое русло. В любом случае происходит устранение клеши - злости. Поэтому речь не идет о поклонении божеству злости.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2011)

----------

